# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Anti-Slip Discs Search

## Devonlarae

We order stock lenses from Vision Ease stock and when I order Hi-Index 1.67 they send me very specific anti-slip pads that are INCREDIBLE! I am serious guys, these are so amazing, not even a high minus with a mirror coating and backside AR will slip! I called and asked what brand it was because I'd rather discontinue the usage of the ones I am using and only use these magically stickies. They first send me a small supply of the wrong ones, when I called to ask for the other ones, they acted like they had NO IDEA what I was talking about. I then ordered a 1.67 lens and BAM my magical stickies were in the box. I have called around for them, I checked OptiSource and a few other optical supply sites. So no one carries these and Vision Ease claims that they have discontinued this anti-slip disc. DOES ANYONE OUT THERE KNOW WHAT THESE ARE AND WHERE I CAN ORDER THEM IN BULK?!

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

They are the best on the market. I've tried several other brands that look like those but did not perform as well. I believe I would order from the Hoya Lab in Dallas.

----------


## Jedeye

So I actually love the orange one you have in the background (who we used to get from vision ease all the time). We now get the ones you are displaying and clear stickies with a blue tab. I prefer the blue tabbed ones over the one's you are showing as I've had a few jobs slip so I vowed to never use them again whereas with the orange and blue tabbed ones I've never had a slip. We use a Mr. Blue-which I'm sure has an effect on the slippage vs. what you may be using. Also, vision ease has at least two main offices. So you calling the office instead of the lab where they ship the non-slip discs was probably why they had no clue what you were talking about lol.

----------


## lensmanmd

You might want to contact Younger.  Their discs are great, and probably the same as the ones VE provides.

----------


## Quince

Bwahahaha! Good luck. We tried _everyone._ In the end, our very cool Younger rep got us a handful from the guy who actually does all the packaging but still didn't give us an option to buy in bulk. Apparently, they are hidden away at the end of the rainbow.

----------


## lensmanmd

Dick Pennington?

----------


## Devonlarae

I do really like the orange ones for more minor jobs. I am edging with a National Optronics HLP 7E... kind of old technology... so I have a really bad slipping problem with most lenses. Are the blue tabbed ones you mentioned the ones that are clear with the ever-so-slightly blue tinted tabs that VE sends with their venue jobs? I like those, but I still find mirrors and high minus slipping like crazy.
Do you know where I can get the orange ones? When I call VE, I almost always demand to speak to Bev in the lab. She rocks!

----------


## Devonlarae

Hmm... maybe I will check to see if my office has an account with Younger and just demand all the wonderful magical stickies! Apparently these are just some crazy obscure anti-slip disc!

----------


## Jedeye

> I do really like the orange ones for more minor jobs. I am edging with a National Optronics HLP 7E... kind of old technology... so I have a really bad slipping problem with most lenses. Are the blue tabbed ones you mentioned the ones that are clear with the ever-so-slightly blue tinted tabs that VE sends with their venue jobs? I like those, but I still find mirrors and high minus slipping like crazy.
> Do you know where I can get the orange ones? When I call VE, I almost always demand to speak to Bev in the lab. She rocks!



Are you cutting on the slowest and or highest quality mode? And yes those are the blue VE discs I'm talking about. I'm not sure where to get the orange-we used to get them sent with jobs from VE but they switched to the clear blueish ones. We also have an old kappa edger that slips even with a slip disc sometimes because I think the technology is old. Have you tried putting a slip disc on both sides of the lens? Where you block it and where the chuck lands?

----------


## lensmanmd

> Hmm... maybe I will check to see if my office has an account with Younger and just demand all the wonderful magical stickies! Apparently these are just some crazy obscure anti-slip disc!


We use anti slip spray and 3M LSE pads on our 7Es.  PM me and I will send you our settings that work well for us, even on the HLP.

----------


## Devonlarae

> Are you cutting on the slowest and or highest quality mode? And yes those are the blue VE discs I'm talking about. I'm not sure where to get the orange-we used to get them sent with jobs from VE but they switched to the clear blueish ones. We also have an old kappa edger that slips even with a slip disc sometimes because I think the technology is old. Have you tried putting a slip disc on both sides of the lens? Where you block it and where the chuck lands?


Yes! I use basically this formula: Blocking Chuck- Leap 3 Blocking Pad - anti-slip disc - lens - anti-slip disc - and on high minus, National Optronics told me to put a blocking pad on the back. My settings are all set by national optronics, because I call them and ask for the lab specialist and they gave me the best settings and blocking methods for my lenses. To be honest though, I have been using a Blue Chip Lens Protector instead of an anti-slip disc and I just found out that those don't help with slippages, it's only for the back side to prevent scratches in the process of edging the lens...

----------


## Devonlarae

> We use anti slip spray and 3M LSE pads on our 7Es.  PM me and I will send you our settings that work well for us, even on the HLP.


National Optronics actually helped me set the settings on my edger, but I am curious to see what yours are set at, and how you like the anti-slip sprays?

----------


## Don Gilman

> National Optronics actually helped me set the settings on my edger, but I am curious to see what yours are set at, and how you like the anti-slip sprays?


A long time ago in a place far far away we used to spray the lens with hair spray before we blocked the lens using lead and a mold that formed the edging block. Worked great and we were forming a block only about 5mmX10mm so not much holding area

----------


## rbaker

I remember well. We used Madam Walker hair spray and LMPA alloy and never had a problem. Well, almost never. I was drawing some alloy from the reclaim tank when the spigot separated from the tank body and dumped ten pounds of molten alloy on my brand new wingtips. Just try getting alloy out of all those little holes.

But we never had any slippage of lenses.

----------


## lensmanmd

> I remember well. We used Madam Walker hair spray and LMPA alloy and never had a problem. Well, almost never. I was drawing some alloy from the reclaim tank when the spigot separated from the tank body and dumped ten pounds of molten alloy on my brand new wingtips. Just try getting alloy out of all those little holes.
> 
> But we never had any slippage of lenses.


Been there done that.  I still have a pair with 20 year old allow still attached.  

Never used hairspray on lenses before, though as a product of the 80’s, plenty of it was used.  I have paid the price of that excess, as I have little hair left.   :Giggle:

----------


## Devonlarae

> I remember well. We used Madam Walker hair spray and LMPA alloy and never had a problem. Well, almost never. I was drawing some alloy from the reclaim tank when the spigot separated from the tank body and dumped ten pounds of molten alloy on my brand new wingtips. Just try getting alloy out of all those little holes.
> 
> But we never had any slippage of lenses.



This broke my heart because I am assuming by "wingtips" you're referring to beautiful shoes. I am sorry that happened to you. Did you really use Hairspray on the lenses? LOL I should try some good old Aquanet!

----------


## rbaker

Yah. They were a nice new pair Wingtip Bluchers. Cost me a months pay. We did indeed use hair spray for blocking glass lenses prior to blocking for surfacing and edging. We also used pitch for blocking and the occasional lap. This was "back in the day" in the fifties and sixties before the use of polymer lenses.

----------


## Quince

> Dick Pennington?


Yes! He is wonderful. I miss Herb though. Him and his Christmas pistachios.

----------


## Quince

> This broke my heart because I am assuming by "wingtips" you're referring to beautiful shoes. I am sorry that happened to you. Did you really use Hairspray on the lenses? LOL I should try some good old Aquanet!


We keep a bottle of Aquanet in the lab for just this reason. The Traction Control spray from... I want to say Dynamics? is much better but quite expensive in comparison.

----------


## Tallboy

> We keep a bottle of Aquanet in the lab for just this reason. The Traction Control spray from... I want to say Dynamics? is much better but quite expensive in comparison.


Its Optisource with the spray I believe.  
Dynamic however has the end all be all of antislip film imho DynagripXtreme. I don't know how anything could be better. I haven't had a slipped lens in years. At all. Ever. Even thick trivex st28s with hydro ar, just cut the film in half - one above the ledge, one below.

----------


## Devonlarae

Thanks @Tallboy !!! I am going to order those and see if it helps. I wonder if it will help prevent slipping on the 8 base-high minus- polarized- backside AR- full mirror coating- high wrap-step bevel jobs that I usually have trouble with. Man, I dislike duping Oakley lenses! haha

----------


## Mauro.Airoldi

the simplest way to avoid slipping is to center the lens, brush a small layer of "kollodium" (the type from Merk in ethyl ether) to dry in 2-3 seconds and then apply a normal double-sided adhesive.
with 50 $ (0.5 liter) you can do a few thousand jobs.
the adhesion capacity is fantastic and afterwards it is only used with cloth and water.

----------


## jefe

> the simplest way to avoid slipping is to center the lens, brush a small layer of "kollodium" (the type from Merk in ethyl ether) to dry in 2-3 seconds and then apply a normal double-sided adhesive.
> with 50 $ (0.5 liter) you can do a few thousand jobs.
> the adhesion capacity is fantastic and afterwards it is only used with cloth and water.


Where do you get it?

----------


## Don Gilman

> Where do you get it?


Google Collodion and you'll find it on DUH Amazon

----------


## jefe

Not in the quantity at the price he mentioned.   The Amazon bottle would be much, much more expensive for half a liter.  

I know it's easy to say DUH Amazon, but I want to know where he buys a largish bottle for $50.  .5 L of the stuff on Amazon would cost $948.

I don't appreciate the attitude, Don.

----------


## Mauro.Airoldi

you can find it from any chemical dealer
trade names:
kollodium 4%
collodion 4%
DAB 6
it is cellulose nitrate in ethanol / dietyl ether CAS number 9004-70-0
price ... if you buy from Merk 1/2 liter is 50.10 Euro, less of 60 $

----------


## Mauro.Airoldi

Price in Italy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Don Gilman

> Not in the quantity at the price he mentioned.   The Amazon bottle would be much, much more expensive for half a liter.  
> 
> I know it's easy to say DUH Amazon, but I want to know where he buys a largish bottle for $50.  .5 L of the stuff on Amazon would cost $948.
> 
> I don't appreciate the attitude, Don.


DUH Amazon was meant to mean DUH what can't you find on Amazon.....nothing personal   DUH. I see a 30ML bottle for $21.00 and a six pack no size given for $38.95. A little goes a long way and if it saves one PAL AR it's well worth it.

----------


## jefe

> you can find it from any chemical dealer
> trade names:
> kollodium 4%
> collodion 4%
> DAB 6
> it is cellulose nitrate in ethanol / dietyl ether CAS number 9004-70-0
> price ... if you buy from Merk 1/2 liter is 50.10 Euro, less of 60 $


Thank you for the advice.  I just got a quote for 1 liter:  $97

----------


## Devonlarae

Alright guys! I cracked the code, I found the secret. I unlocked the magic. So.... You just need to follow these simple 7 steps and you are set to go. 
Step 1: Metal Blocker
Step 2: Super adhesive blocking pad
Step 3: 2 Staggered Anti-Slip Discs- preferably DynaGrip Xtreme
Step 4: Block lens
Step 5: Put lens protecting chip on backside
Step 6 (optional for high minus/ high base curve lenses: Regular blocking pad with the paper still on it
Step 7: Use regular scotch tape to secure the front in a box formation. 

This is now the next question... I have found some reject blocking pads - probably from the early 2000s or late 1990s- that are super sticky and the quality of them is like no other blocking pad I have tried, even through Opti-Source. So please tell me what they are or what is comparable. They are 24mm by 22mm with a 5mm tab and powder blue protecting paper, I will try to post a pic.  I use 3M 1692M right now and for normal lenses they are okay, but the old ones with my 7 step system didn't budge AT ALL even on a -6.25 (sph) -2.25 (cyl) Hi 1.74 tinted, mirror coated lenses with premium BSAR.

----------


## lensmanmd

Or. You can get an MEI EZFit NBL and be done with all blocks and pads.   :Bounce:

----------


## Devonlarae

WHAT IN THE WORLD! Literally researching this... i need this so badly! It would totally one-up our competition

----------


## Mauro.Airoldi

I wanted to know if any of you then tried Kollodium and with what results

----------


## jefe

The product is out of stock in the US for the distributor with which I placed the order.  At this point it will be a little more than a month until I get it.

----------


## jefe

> The product is out of stock in the US for the distributor with which I placed the order.  At this point it will be a little more than a month until I get it.


It's on the way and will cost about $115 for 1 liter.

----------


## jefe

> It's on the way and will cost about $115 for 1 liter.


I just got it today and will report on findings soon.

----------


## jefe

> I just got it today and will report on findings soon.


I've finally been using the collodium.  It applies easily (I use a Q-tip), and it quickly dries to form a temporary layer.  The temporary layer washes off easily.  I'm gradually getting used to it, so I've been putting it between an intermediate film and the lens.  I haven't tried putting it alone between the leap pad and the lens.  

If you use this substance be careful.  There are all sorts of warnings on the bottle, and I believe the collodium is suspended in ether.  I'm a lightweight so, I have been using a respirator when  applying the stuff.

----------


## nawsman

I use Dynagrip from Dynamic labs. Never had a problem

----------

